# Roscoe latest pics.



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

Roscoe thinking he is helping in the garden. Deb.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hes got a nlovely face and is a lovely colour x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Gorgeous pics! He's a stunner


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

yes i agree hes really stunning x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

lovely, hope my boy turns out as good


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

He is lovely .. but hes not a keen gardener then ... 

Roscoe looks like my Honey, they would make a lovely couple ...


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

*Honey / Roscoe*

Hi Jojo, your Honey is just like my Roscoe. How old is she in the pic, and how old is she now. We keep looking at Roscoe's feet and see he still has lots of growing to do. Deb.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

deb said:


> Hi Jojo, your Honey is just like my Roscoe. How old is she in the pic, and how old is she now. We keep looking at Roscoe's feet and see he still has lots of growing to do. Deb.


She is 6 months old and that pic was taken only last week. She weighs 8 kg and is 15 inches tall already ... she is such a calm girl, she is a real cute little lady and quite a flirt too ..... she would love your Roscoe.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

awwww look at him


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Jojo, Our Roscoe is one of JD's they are so alike just wondered if they are brother and sister. Deb.


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Roscoe is gorgeous and can come and help in our garden any time he likes  

Awwww, doggy matchmaking with Honey too! Best wishes, Karen.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ahh a JD puppy  cool ....

Honey does look like she could be Roscoe's sister, but no shes not, she is an F1 but not from a breeder just two family pets that only breed one ... so she is free to flirt with Roscoe full on now .. me giggling here.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

we love doggy match making .. hey wouldn't their puppies be amazing


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Roscoe is gorgeous and jojo so is honey,she is beautiful! Yes they would make stunning babies lol xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha ha ha .... Roscoe and Honey do look like they could be brother ans sister ... oh I am hugging her as I type, she is such a softy... she has this look and if she could speak I know she would be saying "do I look cute like this?"


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Roscoe and Honey are both gorgeous. Such pretty colouring and lovely faces. :love-eyes:


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I will have to take a photo of Beau tomorrow and get my daughter who is much better this sort of thing than me to post it as looks very much like her (Beau that is not my daughter lol)


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

yes add Beau to the cream selection .... ahhh 

Idea....a thread for black cockapoos, a thread for cream, a thread for chocolate and thread for red/apricot, thread for roan, sable & merle.


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

JoJo said:


> yes add Beau to the cream selection .... ahhh
> 
> Idea....a thread for black cockapoos, a thread for cream, a thread for chocolate and thread for red/apricot, thread for roan, sable & merle.


That will keep you busy - don't you have one of every colour?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

sarahjo said:


> That will keep you busy - don't you have one of every colour?


ha ha ha it may be a good idea, open a thread called eg Black cockapoos .. comment Add pictures then we will end up with a whole threa dof stunning black cockapoos .. all of us posting our cockapoos... could be fun .... 

Wish I had one of each colour ..maybe one day I will, think my hubby would pack his bag though, and I really like him


----------

